# colt



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

How much does a colt go for in hard chrome is there any other brands that don't cost as much in chrome I need a 1911 with bling


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

chad10 said:


> I need a 1911 with bling


Says the guy who doesn't know how to clean his guns. WTF?!?

:smt171:smt171:smt171


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> Says the guy who doesn't know how to clean his guns. WTF?!?
> 
> :smt171:smt171:smt171


Go get him Todd!!!:buttkick:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

And here I was thinking "gang banger" or "drug lord"!
Yeah, well, maybe he's "only" a mall ninja.
A pistol with "bling," indeed.

I wonder it he needs a chrome gun to match his "gates."


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I wonder it he needs a chrome gun to match his "gates."


I think you mean grills


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> I think you mean grills


Looks like Steve's got some catching up on the lingo to do if he wants to be cooler than the other side of the pillow. :anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I speak English, French, and German, and I understand enough Spanish to get along. I understand a little Italian and a very little Russian, and I can read and write Latin.
Now I gotta learn Jive, too? And Bling?
Fuggedaboudit! (Oh, yeah...and I'm fluent in Noo Yawk, too.)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Now I gotta learn Jive, too? And Bling?


[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

...Bling...Well, if it's the look that's most important then you best bust out the chedder otherwise you'll have ya homies throwin salt in your game..

Damn..I think I need a shower now..And to brush my teeth. Back in a little bit.

Whew... Ok, For the gang banger impaired...If you're wanting the pistol for it's look and the status it brings and a 1911 is what you say you need then yes you'll have to get a Colt and get it hard chromed. Maybe a nickle finish or something. :smt171


----------



## 39plyguy (Apr 26, 2009)

You can go with poor mans chrome.....Krylon spray paint...... looks tight dawg!!


----------



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

*1911*

How much does a 1911 go for can I get anything for 700 $ don't have too be a ass about it just trying to learn


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

chad10 said:


> How much does a 1911 go for can I get anything for 700 $ don't have too be a ass about it just trying to learn


If you're "just trying to learn," this forum is probably the wrong place to start a quest for "bling."

A fully chromed 1911 will cost you a whole lot more than $700.00, new. You might find one used, though.
Trouble is, the kind of chrome normally found on serious pistols isn't "bling." It's rust and wear protection, and it isn't brightly polished.
If you want "bling," nickle plating probably would be closer to what you're looking for. It's expensive.

Please take the time to type full sentences, and to use reasonably good grammar and punctuation. It will help us to understand what you're looking for.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You can get any of a few brands Mil Spec 1911 for 700 or less. It will be a parkerized finish or maybe blued. Stainless models are usually more expensive. But there might be a deal to me made if you look around enough. I got my PT1911 for 600 but that was also before the Abooma madness.

Springfield, Mil Spec,Para Ordnance GI Expert, Taurus PT1911, Rock Island, all make a 1911 that is a decent weapon. One can make a few mods to them and make an exceptional weapon with a little time and money. THe great part about that rout is you get to make your 1911 as unique as it's owner.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> THe great part about that rout is you get to make your 1911 as unique as it's owner.


However unique that may be...

:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:watching::smt116:smt005


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you're "just trying to learn," this forum is probably the wrong place to start a quest for "bling."
> 
> Please take the time to type full sentences, and to use reasonably good grammar and punctuation. It will help us to understand what you're looking for.


+1. If you're trying to learn, fine. But when you start posting questions about lasers, grips, hand cannons, and "bling" guns and then we find out you don't even know to to clean a gun, people get leery about how serious you are. Combine that with the fact your posts have no punctuation and sentence structure and people are really going to start to think you're some punk high school or college kid mall ninja trying to live out a gun fantasy who belongs on an Air Soft forum.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you call?

:mrgreen::anim_lol:


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Nickel ok?*



chad10 said:


> How much does a colt go for in hard chrome is there any other brands that don't cost as much in chrome I need a 1911 with bling


Before these guys run you off for asking a simple question:

If you are a new shooter just starting out in 1911's. I would recommend the Armscor/ RIA Nickel/Wood grip.
I'm not really a 1911 person, but it would be a good starting place and for under $500 you can't really go wrong. This one is sold/pending, but the photography is still up:

http://www.gunsamerica.com/99728640...-Pistols/Rock_Island_1911A1_45_Nickel_NIB.htm


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kenn said:


> Before these guys run you off for asking a simple question:


And before you start subtly chastising the other responders, I suggest you check the OP's other threads. The response the OP is getting is based on a _pattern_ of posts and not just this one.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*...operative word is "blang". (slang fer gun bling)*

I think the OP is being sincere in his quest.

But, he's seeking advice on the wrong model.

My advice? 
Everyone in the 'hood knows, when ya wanna roll heavy and get respect? It gots ta be a gold plated Desert Eagle. Dat's da King of Blang in these parts.

You *will* be noticed flashing this around the club's.

Assept no subitute.










( p/s- lmfao @ some of Todd's post's here... :anim_lol


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*My apologies to the moderator,*



Todd said:


> And before you start subtly chastising the other responders, I suggest you check the OP's other threads. The response the OP is getting is based on a _pattern_ of posts and not just this one.


I'm sorry. I was basing the merits of the post on that particular post itself. I did not realize that in order to give someone an answer to their question, I should reference other posts in completely different topics.

In less subtle terms, the referring to the poster in the third person, mall-ninja name calling, and mocking just seemed like bullying to me.

If not, and you were using some Euclidian method to answer the question, then I stand corrected.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kenn said:


> I'm sorry. I was basing the merits of the post on that particular post itself. I did not realize that in order to give someone an answer to their question, I should reference other posts in completely different topics.


Just saying that the members that _contribute regularly_ know the whole story and the ones who show up every few months don't.



kenn said:


> In less subtle terms, the referring to the poster in the third person, mall-ninja name calling, and mocking just seemed like bullying to me.


I call it like I see it. I'm sorry if that offends your delicate nature. Actually, I'm not. I guess I'm not going to be invited to come sing cum bay ya and hold hands around the campfire tonight. :smt089


----------

